# Towing 31rqs



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Been lookin around on the site for a little while, and I gotta say yall are great. My wife and I are replacing our current tt w/a 31 rqs (I hope). My question is about towing. Ive noticed alot of folks have an after market break controller but mine is built in the dash. Its a 2006 Ford 6.0. Does anybody have any feelings on the built in system, or shoud I go with an after-market set up? Thanks agaiin for a great site


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

docks5 said:


> Been lookin around on the site for a little while, and I gotta say yall are great. My wife and I are replacing our current tt w/a 31 rqs (I hope). My question is about towing. Ive noticed alot of folks have an after market break controller but mine is built in the dash. Its a 2006 Ford 6.0. Does anybody have any feelings on the built in system, or shoud I go with an after-market set up? Thanks agaiin for a great site


Welcome! You will love the 31rqs. I am sure some of the ford guys will chime in about the controler.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome! and Congrats on the 31RQS! I have used after market controller as the vehicles i have had up to this point have not had Tow Command on them. My honest opinion is that the Tow Command option should work just fine for you. The experts will chime in for sure and you'll have some sound advice. You didn't mention what you had for a tow vehicle, was the a F250 6.0 deisel?

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, docks5!*








I'm sure you would love a 31RQ-S! I know I would!









You might drop a P.M. to Y-Guy. I believe he uses the built-in controller in his SuperDuty.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I just used my Built in tow system on my new 06 F350 .... all I can say is WOW! I love it ... I had the aftermarket controller on my Dodge and it worked great, but I do like the built in one better. Understand that my past one was just a dial type with the slide, nothing fancy. This new one you set it by numbers and can watch the gain ... I never felt the brakes jerk, (of course my TV is overkill for my OB)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (of course my TV is overkill for my OB)


Is there really such a thing?

BTW, docks5,

You're gonna love that 31!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you have the "Tow Command" integral controller, then you are all set. It shares many of the same technology as the Prodigy, and don't quote me on this, but I believe Tekonsha (manufacturer of the Prodigy) engineers work with Ford to develope the Tow Command.

So to answer your question, no, you should not need an aftermarket controller.

Tim


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

egregg57
Sorry I didnt say, but yes its a 3/4 ton deisel. I just got off the phone with the dealership and were settling on a price of $19600, from what Im seeing it does not seem to bad. Does anyone think its to high. It is an '06 model.
Towing this I'm sure will be a lot different from my 24' Coachman, but with three kids Im hoping the size will accomodate us. We are really excited and just booked a trip to Walt Disney over spring break, staying at Fort Wilderness. This thing just started costing me more and more....But I wouldnt change it.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

docks5 said:


> egregg57
> Sorry I didnt say, but yes its a 3/4 ton deisel. I just got off the phone with the dealership and were settling on a price of $19600, from what Im seeing it does not seem to bad. Does anyone think its to high. It is an '06 model.
> Towing this I'm sure will be a lot different from my 24' Coachman, but with three kids Im hoping the size will accomodate us. We are really excited and just booked a trip to Walt Disney over spring break, staying at Fort Wilderness. This thing just started costing me more and more....But I wouldnt change it.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies


 The 3/4 ton deisel should be a great match with the 31RQS. I got my 2004 F250, new used, for 18,450 and it was a good deal by all accounts. There are those that swear by the deisel, I have not owned one. There was some discussion over problems with the Ford deisel for a particular stretch of years. I don not know if the 2006 is in that group. There are 5 people I work with here at the plant that have Ford 250's and 350 deisels, extended and crew cabs and none of them are unhappy with thier trucks. they are 2005's and 2006's. Course there is the discussion, bantering about 6.0 deisel vs 6.8L V-10 vs 5.4L V-8 ( I like to believe I alsways win...but don't tell the deisel guys!)

Sounds to me like you should be making reservations at a CG soon!

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> There was some discussion over problems with the Ford deisel for a particular stretch of years. I don not know if the 2006 is in that group.


Most of the problems on the 6.0's were limited to the '03 and early '04s. The 2006 should be ok, but for more info, check out the Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forum. There are a great deal of knowledgable folks over there, and a bunch of ford Techs are members.

Tim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I remember reading some reviews about the Ford TowCommand system when it came out and all of the magazines said it performed much better than the aftermarket controllers. Since it's integrated with the truck they are able to make it work much better especially with the anti-lock system.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm sure it works at least as good as the after markets and my teshenko works like a charm.


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Im going to pick it up on Tuesday. We are very excited about the room and the seperate bunks for all the kids, we got tired of having to move the 3 year old off of the dinette just to drink coffee in the mornings.

Again thanks to all, this is a wonderful site.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Your onboard system was designed for just such towing, you should be fine with it.

Congratulations on the new camper. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have the Tow Command system on our F-250 and it works very well. Plus it's built into the dash and looks better than an add-on controller. All comments I have seen here have been positive.

It's an option listing for over $400 as I recall. Therefore I wouldn't think too many people would be buying a Prodigy if they already had the Tow Command.

Bill


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, docks5!

Hope you enjoy your new tt .Sorry I could not help you out!!!
Don't know much about controlers
willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

